# size of the hood matter?



## black805 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey y'all
Does the size of the hood affect the size of the "footprint" of light?
I already use 600w in a 24x19 hood. I just aquired some hoods that are 22x13.They seem kinda small. Would they light a 3x3 area the same as the larger hood?
Thanks


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 1, 2011)

It really depends on the shape of the hood, and the shape of the reflector inside it as to how big the footprint is. Typically the smaller hoods have smaller footprints. That is the one drawback to using hoods. It should be ok but you will have to hang them and check it. If you are using more than one within the same area, then you can angle them so that their light crosses over each other and hits the plants from different angles.

If the footprint is too small then you will have to back it up until it gets to the right size. The 600w in a 3x3 should allow you enough penetration that you can back it up a bit(as long as you have the vertical space)


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 1, 2011)

I had my hood removed when I was a kid, it never effected my footprint.

eace:


----------



## Growdude (Dec 1, 2011)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I had my hood removed when I was a kid, it never effected my footprint.
> 
> eace:


 
lol


----------



## black805 (Dec 1, 2011)

Alright, thanks for the reply. I just got an ebb and gro unit and I'm trying to work out where the lights go and how far apart and how many 2.5 gal pots under each 600. It was suggested 4 pots per light?
Thanks


----------



## Couchlocked (Dec 1, 2011)

I use bare bulb myself.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 1, 2011)

black805 said:
			
		

> Alright, thanks for the reply. I just got an ebb and gro unit and I'm trying to work out where the lights go and how far apart and how many 2.5 gal pots under each 600. It was suggested 4 pots per light?
> Thanks


It really depends on how big you want to get them. My partner grows his about 4-5' tall and they get bushy. He likes to have 4-6 plants under a single 600whps, but that is in a 4x4. with 6 plants he ends up with a SOG by the time they are 3' tall. Having 4 would give you more room to open them up some, and/or do a scrog. I have never done the E&B setup but I would think that you don't want them to get real big, so 6 plants done small would work or 4 done a little bigger. You should get about the same yeild either way


----------



## black805 (Dec 2, 2011)

"so 6 plants done small would work or 4 done a little bigger. You should get about the same yeild either way "

Thanks, that right there was alot of help


----------



## nouvellechef (Dec 3, 2011)

Size always matters!!!!


----------

